# Adolescent male ringneck dove mated his father. Is this normal?



## Sapcho (May 19, 2020)

Hello dove and pigeon novice here. We have two grown doves and 2 chicks wich are nearly as big as them now (well one of them). Were pretty sure we know the gender of the parents as weve seen them mate numerous times and we think the babies are male and female as well as one one of them has attempted to jump on the back of all three family members multiple times but it never got further than that until now, is trying to coo and is way bigger than the other (for some reason the eggs hatched the same day instead of one day apart and we think he was in the oldest one). So we just assumed he was really sexually frustrated and hormonal like young cockerels.

Today however he fully mated his dad and his dad just sort of let it happen. His dad was doing that upright posture at him he does before mating his mom (but no head bopping) but then he flattened himself and his son jumped on him and mated him. He laughed after but his father didn't and the father has lighter colors than the mom so we know it was him. Then his father turned around to his most likely sister and I went to go to the bathroom. When I came back his father was mating with his mom again.

He is also by far the most confident of the doves around humans (the young male, not the adult) The parents are terrified, the sister can be moved around sometimes but he be esially picked up and moved freely, even staying on your chest.


Is this normal/some territorial/hormonal thing or is there something I need to be worried about?


----------

